# BIG Warsaw!



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

just saw this...hope it's not a repost...

http://www.apalachtimes.com/sports/daniels-7208-bay-fishing.html


----------



## jawbreaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow and only in 80 ft of water..

Great post


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow....didn't weigh it????:banghead



Awesome fish!:letsdrink


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

that thing is amazing!! it had 8 old hooks in his mouth!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Where are some pictuers of it? There is another post about it on here but no pictures. I thought you had to run along ways to get in 80 feet of water in St. Marks. I know a guy that used to fish over there and said you had to run 25 miles to get in like 30 to 50 feet of water.


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

I may be different, but if I catch something that big I want to know what it weighs. Getting my picture with it, and the fillets are fine, but tell me what it weighs. That way I can go back to work and do a little braggi ng.


----------



## gbulldog7 (Jun 29, 2009)

Holy crap Mike! Let's fillet one like thaton your dock next time I'm down.


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Most folks who have seen the picture now think it is a jewfish (goliaith grouper). It's rumored that there is an investigation going on (DNA?) to determine if this group violated the law by retaining a protected species.

400-pound fish in 80 feet of water? I think I lean towards the jewfish theory.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

There is another thread in which this is being discussed. Judging from the picture of the fish while it was in the water, this thing probably was not a warsaw.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic382417-2-1.aspx


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i dont have much to go by cause i havent caught a jewfish..... heck i havent caught a warsaw either for that matter!! but its a stud thats for sure. and its also:hungry


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## fishnfrank (Oct 2, 2007)

I say a warsaw. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Loadedpole (Jun 3, 2009)

For some of us that has caught both , I plead the fifth.


----------

